# Pic of one of our snake racks



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Since so many people asked, here's a pic of one of our snake racks that we made. This particular one can house 33 (if I remember correctly) sterilite sweater box-sized containers. Currently housed in it are adult Corns, young Balls, Western Hogs, and our Burm till he gets bigger.

This rack was built yesterday and is one of four that we have. This particular one doesn't have heat yet because we don't use it during the summer months as our house stays pretty warm, especially that particular room because of the Beardie habitats throwing off so much heat during the day. When it gets cooler we will install flex watt for belly heat.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

I guess you are always scanning the Wal-Mart flyers so that when those Sterilite containers go on sale you can stock up.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Looks good.
How sweet would it be to get or make some glass or plexiglass containers of the same size! Then you would be able to see all the snakes clearly! That would be sweet.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

It might just be me,

but I dont see any pics


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wheres the pics???


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

pamonster said:


> Looks good.
> How sweet would it be to get or make some glass or plexiglass containers of the same size! Then you would be able to see all the snakes clearly! That would be sweet.
> [snapback]1164566[/snapback]​


That wouldn't be very cost effective though. Besides, I think they feel more secure in semi-transparent habitats.

The pic is there guys!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

^True that, I just like to gawk at my pets from across the room hehehe.

btw I can see the pic just fine..........


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I can see it now, before I couldent see any
of dracos pics in any of her threads...

I dunno

Looks Great BTW


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

It could have been a hiccough in our server. We have a dedicated server for AP and our other websites and every once in a while it has to be rebooted.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

look like very loved pets


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> look like very loved pets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> look like very loved pets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can assure you that our animals recieve the utmost care and are all very healthy, as you've seen from the many photos I've posted of them.

Look at any breeder's facilities and tell me that you don't see something similar. Better yet, go get a tour of New England Reptile's facilities. They have Ball Python morphs that cost more than a nice car and keep them in very similar rack systems.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

draco is queen herp keeper!

i love that system of keeping them. do snakes not need too much room? do you take them out for excersise during the day?


----------



## Zeno (Mar 6, 2005)

That rules!










Nice way to keep all of your snakes warm


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Thanks guys! Snakes in general aren't very active when compared to other species of reptile like Iggies and Beardies, etc.

Keep an eye out for our next addition coming in a couple weeks! We'll be getting a Pastel Ball Python! We're most likely going with a Lemon NERD line, but may end up with a Graziani. That'll be our next breeding venture.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

dracofish said:


> Thanks guys! Snakes in general aren't very active when compared to other species of reptile like Iggies and Beardies, etc.
> 
> Keep an eye out for our next addition coming in a couple weeks! We'll be getting a Pastel Ball Python! We're most likely going with a Lemon NERD line, but may end up with a Graziani. That'll be our next breeding venture.
> [snapback]1171728[/snapback]​


god damn...u have the best snakes everrr....get some pics up soon that will be cool


----------



## Wisdom16 (Feb 19, 2005)

I hope to build a rack similar to that for some inverts.


----------

